# Tattoos - A Discussion.



## ChaosKingX (Jul 10, 2011)

I know threads like this can get pretty heated, so I'll say this once and only once: keep it civil. If you're not a fan of the subject at hand, that's fine. Just don't be a stuck-up prick about it.

Anyway, I don't have any yet but as soon as I get the money, I want to get a battle axe on my right forearm with the words "No Fate" across the handle. The axe represents my love of metal and rock, and the words are from Terminator 2: Judgment Day (my favorite movie). It means that the future isn't set and there's no fate but what we make for ourselves. It's sort of a personal mantra of mine, whenever I feel like I'm doomed to be the same poor, lonely loser I was growing up forever.

So if you've got any or just some thoughts, feel free to post.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 10, 2011)

I've got one tattoo (so far). It is a paw print and is below my collarbone. I got it a few years before I got into the fandom though.
http://zenia.unixdaemons.com/temp/zeniatattoo.jpg

I love tattoos... as long as they mean something to the person and won't ever be removed.


----------



## Eske (Jul 10, 2011)

I love tattoos.  Meaningful ones, anyway.  Yeah, pretty much what Zenia  said.  

My husband and I have a special insignia derived from our first name  initials, and my dream is to get that tattooed on the inside of my  wrist.  But I guess that spot is really discouraged (especially for a  first-timer) since the skin is so thin there, so I probably won't ever  get it done.  ):

If that doesn't work out, I'm thinking of getting a celtic tree of life,  which has personal meaning to me.  No idea where I'd put that, though.   The round shape isn't really ideal...

But I'm definitely getting one, one day.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 10, 2011)

I plan on getting the same tattoo as my fursona and before anyone jumps on me about EWW HOWZ DUMBZ Raziel has significant meaning to me. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6087466/

I would have it done in hebrew on my left side. It means the world to me.


----------



## johnny (Jul 10, 2011)

my tattoo will be in the future, because I just don't want one right now. gotta have something to do next summer, I guess


----------



## Conker (Jul 10, 2011)

No tattoos here. I don't hate them or anything though, but I don't think I'll ever get one. I've a low threshold for pain, and I don't even know what I'd end up getting. Plus, the whole "PERMANENT" thing is a huge putoff. 

I had a fake My Little Pony tattoo though for a bit, but it was photoshopped on for the purpose of trolling my facebook friends. That's about as close as I'll get, I think.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 10, 2011)

I think I might get a small tattoo on my arm or something. You know, something that people wouldn't really notice unless I told them it was there. That's the best type of tattoo.


----------



## Namba (Jul 10, 2011)

I would get one, but can't really think of one I'd want forever  Personally, as long as it's tasteful and tastefully located, I see nothing wrong with them


----------



## johnny (Jul 10, 2011)

I'll probably get something cliche like space coyote or something, but it'll be small and t-shirt concealable


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm looking to get a tiger cub tattooed on one of my shoulders, probably the left one.


----------



## Aden (Jul 10, 2011)

Might get one someday, but I'd want to design it myself and it'll probably take me way too long to do so


----------



## cad (Jul 10, 2011)

Would love to get one, but I have no idea exactly what I want forever imprinted on my body.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 10, 2011)

luti-kriss said:


> I would get one, but can't really think of one I'd want forever  Personally, as long as it's tasteful and tastefully located, I see nothing wrong with them


 
Yeah, I agree.
My problem is that I couldn't decide, because something I like now, I may not actually like that much in ten years time. Even things like a husband/wife's name have backfired on people, so the only "forever TM" tattoos I could think of would be your children's names.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 10, 2011)

I have two tattoos, a question mark on my right wrist and a hyena on my right upper arm designed by Coffinberry.

I don't regret either of them which is saying something for tattoos I basically impulse-got, haha.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 10, 2011)

Skift said:


> I have two tattoos, a question mark on my right wrist and a hyena on my right upper arm designed by Coffinberry.
> 
> I don't regret either of them which is saying something for tattoos I basically impulse-got, haha.


 
Why don't you have a red cardinal.
WHY SKIFT


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 10, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Why don't you have a red cardinal.
> WHY SKIFT


 
I considered one on my ankle but that is where the bad tattoos go to die


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 10, 2011)

luti-kriss said:


> I would get one, but can't really think of one I'd want forever  Personally, as long as it's tasteful and tastefully located, I see nothing wrong with them


 
â•”â•â•¦â•—â•”â•¦â•â•¦â•â•¦â•—â•”â•—Tattoo This On 
â•‘â•â•£â•‘â•‘â•‘â•”â•£â•”â•£â•šâ•â•‘Your face If 
â•‘â•”â•£â•šâ•â•‘â•‘â•‘â•‘â•šâ•—â•”â•You Are proud
â•šâ•â•šâ•â•â•©â•â•šâ•..â•šâ•To Be A Furry


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 10, 2011)

ALSO my next tattoo will be a counterclockwise spiral on my left wrist.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a list of tattoos that I desire to get, but i'm only sure of this one, and a diver flag...

This, for my heritage.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 10, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> This, for my heritage.


 
Please tell me that's going near your genitals.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 10, 2011)

Skift said:


> Please tell me that's going near your genitals.


 
That was the official symbol for the Patriotic People's Movement in Finland. Their fascist party.

It must be placed near the source of all sisu... The BALLS.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 10, 2011)

What not to do:
http://ugliesttattoos.failblog.org/


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 10, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> That was the official symbol for the Patriotic People's Movement in Finland. Their fascist party.
> 
> It must be placed near the source of all sisu... The BALLS.


 
*single tear of awesome*


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 10, 2011)

I am too damn cheap and indecisive to get one, so I got tons of henna powder for ultra-cheap ages ago. 

...but I would really like one.


----------



## Ley (Jul 11, 2011)

Amour, Vida e limones. 

Love, Life, and Lemons in a circle on my shoulder. 

Lemons is a ref to the Spongebob episode of E.V.I.L Evil villain is lemons. 

c: I'm a kid at heart.


----------



## Namba (Jul 11, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Yeah, I agree.
> My problem is that I couldn't decide, because something I like now, I may not actually like that much in ten years time. Even things like a husband/wife's name have backfired on people, so the only "forever TM" tattoos I could think of would be your children's names.


 
Yeah... The thing is... skin grafts are expensive as hell! Totally what I was thinking, though.


----------



## Aden (Jul 11, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> What not to do:
> http://ugliesttattoos.failblog.org/


 
you know what I hate
someone links one of these sites
and I click it
and then I spend the next two hours clicking through it and all my time is gone

fuck


----------



## Bliss (Jul 11, 2011)

Eyeliner tattoo... actually this is a great idea! :3c



JesusFish said:


> This, for my heritage.


Please... *no*. We have enough of your kind! DDD:


----------



## Browder (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm an actor, so getting a tattoo is not advisable. 

And I'm of the opinion that if you get a tattoo you should have a _damn_ good reason.


----------



## RedSavage (Jul 11, 2011)

I figured if I was going to get a tattoo I might as well make it a good one.  http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2...t_tattooversion_by_coyotecaliente-d2x6nv4.jpg

Took about three and a half hours, and does have some meaning to me. But I won't go on about it, really. To you it's just a picture of a mongrel. c: Technically it's not done, it needs to be touched up with some finer details. Anyhow, it was fairly cheap. It was a friend of mine who was just starting out. Did it in the kitchen. Basically I just paid for brand new needles (sterile needlea ftw), ink, and some spending cash for him. 'Bout 70 bucks.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 11, 2011)

Ley said:


> Lemons is a ref to the Spongebob episode of E.V.I.L *Every* villain is lemons.


Fixed that for ya! X3


----------



## Bliss (Jul 11, 2011)

Browder said:


> And I'm of the opinion that if you get a tattoo you should have a _damn_ good reason.


Not having to use eyeliner ever again? :3c

Hmm... you can tattoo eyebrows too...


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 11, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Not having to use eyeliner ever again? :3c
> 
> Hmm... you can tattoo eyebrows too...


 
NO NOT TATTOOED MAKE UP IT MAKES PEOPLE LOOK LIKE LIVING CORPSES EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Ley (Jul 11, 2011)

Zenia said:


> Fixed that for ya! X3


 
Thank you! I was tired so I couldn't remember x3


----------



## STB (Jul 11, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> What not to do:
> http://ugliesttattoos.failblog.org/


 
http://ugliesttattoos.failblog.org/2011/07/07/funny-tattoos-furry-life/#comments :V


----------



## SlushPuppy (Jul 11, 2011)

I have my own, designed by me, and being put on me by my teacher- it's on my FA page. 

As for the OP's tattoo. Plan on saving around 200$ for your tattoo and be choosy about your shop.  Not all tattooists are the same, and cheap tattoos are never good, good tattoos aren't cheap. Don't be a tire-kicker, the artists HATE that.


----------



## SlushPuppy (Jul 11, 2011)

Browder said:


> I'm an actor, so getting a tattoo is not advisable.
> 
> And I'm of the opinion that if you get a tattoo you should have a _damn_ good reason.



I feel as if what a person gets is up to their discretion. But that generally it's good to have a meaning behind the work.

As for the first- you could experiment with white inks/pigments. They don't show up as clearly. I worked with an actress for a while and this is what she did on her arms. Her more clothed parts she did whatever she felt like with.


----------



## VoidBat (Jul 11, 2011)

I designed, and got my first tattoo around '09.
I'm thinking about getting another one this year, I've always wanted some kind of tattoo displaying a snarly-faced, long-eared bat.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2011)

If I get an anthro animal on me it's going to be Taggerung.


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 11, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> NO NOT TATTOOED MAKE UP IT MAKES PEOPLE LOOK LIKE LIVING CORPSES EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


 The only tattooed make-up that I've ever seen look decent was a professional flutist who'd had her lips tattooed red. Apparently, it's difficult to play the flute for hours when wearing lipstick.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> If I get an anthro animal on me it's going to be Taggerung.


 
But he has HIS tattoos removed.
So.
Are you trying to clever or what?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> But he has HIS tattoos removed.
> So.
> Are you trying to clever or what?


Nah, just a Redwall fan. Either Tagg or Veil (the ferret from The Outcast Of Redwall). Or maybe Sunflash...hrmm...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 11, 2011)

BASIL STAG
Or Clecky!

Hares are the best, shuttup.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2011)

Basil is fuckin great, I will take that into consideration.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 12, 2011)

ChaosKingX said:


> The axe represents my love of metal and rock


 How old are you?
Are you sure you'll love metal and rock in a decade? In five?
Make sure you're okay with living with that (or laser removal) if you eventually grow out of the genre.

I have two blue bat wings on my upper back.
I designed them myself, and they have a shit load of personal meanings, some but not all of which are my desire for freedom and love of all things sky-related.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jul 12, 2011)

I know a guy who has Boba Fett tattooed to his forarm, as for me I would probably get a tattoo, I just don't know of what. sometimes they can look cool, and sometimes people can just go overboard with them.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 13, 2011)

a tatto on my chest of a very detailed heart. the organ, not <3.
there would be a banner across it that would probably say INTRA MORTALES (enter mortals) but i might choose something else. i'd hope to also get a tattoo along my shoulder/arm region, but it would be just a plethora of objects. not sure yet.


----------



## Chironex (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a tribal wolf on the upper portion of my right arm, planning on getting another this weekend.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 13, 2011)

I had someone tell me today that my question mark tattoo sucked because it was too simplistic and not unique enough.


Ohh teenagers.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 13, 2011)

Tattoo chart thing: http://cdn-i.dmdentertainment.com/funpages/cms_content/17488/tattoos1d.png

And with tattoos, I may get one but not anytime soon.


----------



## Atreides (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a Brotherhood of Steel tattoo from Fallout on my right shoulder. My god that was great game.... Arming that nuclear warhead behind the Master's back never gets old.

Also Iguana bits is people.


----------



## SlushPuppy (Jul 13, 2011)

Skift said:


> I had someone tell me today that my question mark tattoo sucked because it was too simplistic and not unique enough.
> 
> 
> Ohh teenagers.



bunk.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 13, 2011)

My first one was the Horde Symbol on my back, my second one is a tribal Werewolf on my upper arm so no one at the office can see it.
Third one will be done in November, and I am trying to decide to get either a Buddhist lotus or something else that has some symbolism.



Browder said:


> I'm an actor, so getting a tattoo is not advisable.


 
It depends where it is, how big it is, and what it is. 
But yeah...not a good idea depending on what type of acting you are doing. :V


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 13, 2011)

Browder: I had a thespian friend who got "exeunt" tattooed on his ass.

I mean, it's a thought.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 13, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Please... *no*. We have enough of your kind! DDD:


 
c:


----------



## FireFeathers (Jul 13, 2011)

I have two tattoos; One is a phoenix on the inside of my right ankle that I designed when i was 19, I've always felt pretty dragged down and torn apart, that the life i had before I started living on my own and doing what I aspired was pretty shitty. That you can't make a good person out of ashes and crumbles and other artsy shit like that.  On the inside of my left ankle is a dragon holding a ball that I designed when I was 21. The dragon's got two forelegs only; in chinese mythology the dragon starts out with no legs, like a worm. After 1000 years and the experience it gains from that, it grows the front set of legs.  It signifies that i'm doing what i love, and the ball is the sort of everlasting goal in sight to keep improving, keep achieving.  Both designs are similar to the other and mimic. 

The only annoying thing is that the dragon has beefy arms. The guy that tattooed was an idiot, kept adding...beefy...shit on this dragon so yeah, it's an indirect Trogdor right now.  I'll get it fixed eventually, probably when people stop knowing what Trogdor is.  Also, he placed the design about an inch lower then the other leg, which I'm glad I don't have OCD, or it'd drive me nuts.


----------



## SlushPuppy (Jul 14, 2011)

FireFeathers said:


> The only annoying thing is that the dragon has beefy arms. The guy that tattooed was an idiot, kept adding...beefy...shit on this dragon so yeah, it's an indirect Trogdor right now.  I'll get it fixed eventually, probably when people stop knowing what Trogdor is.  Also, he placed the design about an inch lower then the other leg, which I'm glad I don't have OCD, or it'd drive me nuts.


 
Beefy: he was probably a slightly-shitty artist, and kept trying to repair a shaky line, or he lost the stencil and doesn't know jack shit about eyeballing a design. 
Placement: He aught to have allowed you to stand in a mirror to ok the placement. 
:-/ Shops worth their pennies won't f' up like that.


----------



## Sar (Jul 14, 2011)

This. Want this. ^^


----------



## anero (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a chevron tattoo on my upper left arm, right below my shoulder and a sleeve on my right, a motif based off of the world tree yggdrasil.
I've been kicking around the idea of adding a tattoo motif on my left arm based around the straight edge X, but I don't want to be one of those self-righteous militant edgers that look retarded.
I like how both came out, but tattoos are one of  the things that either look good or look fuckstupid (poor girl).


----------



## HillyRoars (Jul 14, 2011)

I know I want one someday but I don't have a clue yet and I likely won't until I'm like 30 knowing me I have contemplated maybe a simple tiny bold Lion's paw but haven't thought where I would put it except for possibly infrount of my shoulder like in the area above the armpit where the chest and shoulder meet so I could hid it behind my shirts easily if need be.

Also my mother wants a fairy on the back of her calf in that area but she's been wanting that for forever lol she just can't find the one she wants


----------



## Raphael (Jul 14, 2011)

I want full sleeves on both arms of Pushead/Godmachine style drawings, they're going to extend to my neck, which will have "SCREAM" written across it in tight, bold, black arial font letters. And then on my hands, I'll have hammer and sickles and other very personal symbols and such throughout the tattoos. No, I won't regret it, I work factory jobs. And I also volunteer at venues to do deathmetal gigs. On top of that, I could always work in a heavy metal merch/CD store, where 70% of the store is bongs.


----------



## Littledoll (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a tattoo of a raven on my back that I designed myself and would like more in the future. Not sure what else I want yet. C:


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 14, 2011)

tats on the bewbs.

Just kidding. That would be awkward.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 14, 2011)

Krystal Harmonia said:


> tats on the bewbs.
> 
> Just kidding. That would be awkward.


 
...My mom has this. ;;

She was like "Yeah it's faded n stuff because I couldn't handle the pain enough to go back and get it touched up" 
*D:*


It's flowers, if you were...curious.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 14, 2011)

Yur mom now kinda creeps me out... Depends on how old she is...


----------



## Rouz (Jul 14, 2011)

I have tattoos of me on me because I like me.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 14, 2011)

Krystal Harmonia said:


> Yur mom now kinda creeps me out... Depends on how old she is...


 
40, she looks 20 and we get mistaken for sisters a lot. Kinda weird. 

Here's a better pic of my hyena tattoo:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6121207/


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 14, 2011)

Skift said:


> 40, she looks 20 and we get mistaken for sisters a lot. Kinda weird.
> 
> Here's a better pic of my hyena tattoo:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6121207/


 
Yeah, my mom's 34... I was born when she was 15. She's really cool though, because she's a big nerd, just like me. And I got her to watch MLP. And she likes it.


----------



## Ames (Jul 14, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I think I might get a small tattoo on my arm or something. You know, something that people wouldn't really notice unless I told them it was there. That's the best type of tattoo.


 
Yeah I would probably do the same.  Just something small with meaning for you alone to see and enjoy.  Added bonus: won't scare away potential employers.


----------



## Bloodstainwrench (Jul 15, 2011)

Got a cancer tat on my right arm.


----------



## SlushPuppy (Jul 15, 2011)

My tattoo, designed by myself.  I'll be adding to this as well. Likely I'll do my calf on my own, and have B. put the bits on my back for me.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 15, 2011)

Skift said:


> 40, she looks 20 and we get mistaken for sisters a lot. Kinda weird.
> 
> Here's a better pic of my hyena tattoo:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6121207/


 
I love this, it's so adorable =D Is it supposed to look like the drawing of Simba in The Lion King? Also, the Redwall tattoo idea is awesome. My favorite character is Russa Nodrey.

The tattoo I want to get, (not sure when I'll get it) is two paw prints, one on the top of each foot. Paw prints provided by Basil. The toes would be pointing towards my toes. I'm not sure if I should get them in black or dark green. This paw print tattoo doesn't have anything to do with furries, it's supposed to represent my love for dogs. The only other tattoo I might get is an owl, not sure where, though, or what it would look like.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 15, 2011)

Simba is a lion Nargle what are you doing >:c

Nah, coffinberry just had that really awesome design so I asked her if I could get it as my first tattoo. She has that one on her right arm as well and a striped hyena on her left arm along with some personal symbols I didn't get with mine because they were, well, personal. 

Basil Stag tattoo. It's gonna happen.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol it looks just like Simba, though. http://queenofsarcasm.tripod.com/Painting1.jpg

I do agree, though, coffinberry's design is pretty awesome.

YAY Basil Stag tattoo =D


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 16, 2011)

I'M STILL GONNA MAKE A >:C FACE

http://images.wikia.com/redwall/images/a/aa/Lugworm.jpg
This would make a good tattoo btw.

OR VALLUG
http://www.sullivanet.com/redwall/encyc/scans/taggerung/vallug.jpg


----------



## Melzi (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't think ChaosKingX  is reading this anymore, but I'd like to say to think a tattoo out fully. Especially a BATTLE AXE with the words No fate on it.. I'm guessing you're still young maybe 16-21 and you're still in highschool mode.  Your genres of music change, and your oppinions change on life. when your'e 44 with kids and a wife and you're finally banging your woman that your only get to twice a month.. she'll wrap her arm around your shoulder, go to kiss your arm then start to giggle which turns into a laugh when she looks at that tattoo, which will turn into a 4 hour conversation of when you were young. While you're sitting there wondering why you didn't gait laid.

Let's bring some personal experience up in this. I have 6 tattoos. I have a half sleeve of an alien on the left arm, I got this when I was 19 thinking I was alienated from the world and this would mean something to me my whole life. ( here I'm getting married in a year with a big fuckin' alien on my arm..)    I got a ANARCHY symbol near my puss when I was 17 because I loved punk and there wasn't anything I would love as much as that in my life (ohhh I was sooo wrong..).  16 - I have a tribal design on the back of my neck with a hidden H in the middle (Hellyer being my last name. I think I'll always love that one.)  then the rest are little tattoos I wanted just to get. I find myself trying to hide my tattoos in pictures.. or fixing the alien to make it look better and still hating that I got it. 

What I'm saying is, to you and everyone.. Some tattoos might seem really important to get, but they really aren't in the end.. they might be this year or in 5 years, but they may not down the road.  Most of the time people just want tattoos to get them, and find excuses to keep them going under the gun. (ie; i'm a furry so I want a dog. I feel alienated so I want an alien. I like metal/punk rock so I'll get an anarchy symbol or battle axe)  
Tattoos are now a timeline when you were a damn idiot, or possibly witty.
 In the end you're probably not going to be alone in that retirement home stretching out your kitty or axe on you arm.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 16, 2011)

One of the coolest tats I've ever seen is on on of my acting buddie's arm. He's diabetic, but instead of getting a bracelet or necklace or something, he got this awesome frickin' tattoo instead. It's got the red cross and two crossed needles on top of that, and all of the info needed inside them.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm getting a tattoo before I go back to college.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 16, 2011)

Melzi said:


> Words


 
I agree with all of this. Beyond "personal meaning", I like simple, nice designs that can be interpreted several ways. If I change, I can always say it has a slightly different meaning. :v

Although I think getting tattoos for any sort of deep spiritual or personal belief is pretty silly unless you've absolutely dedicated your life to it. Just get a tattoo you'll enjoy having on you for a long time. |3


----------



## Octa (Jul 16, 2011)

question: I commissioned it, now where should I get it? http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5430598/


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 16, 2011)

Octa said:


> question: I commissioned it, now where should I get it? http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5430598/


 Collar bone, on whichever side you like. If you gain or lose weight it won't get blown out, plus hidden unless you pull down your shirt. That or hip.


----------



## Octa (Jul 16, 2011)

I had this idea that it would go on top of my foot, but I'm starting to re-think that.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 16, 2011)

I agree with Skift, or you should get it at the top of your back between your shoulder blades.


----------



## Octa (Jul 16, 2011)

Nargle said:


> I agree with Skift, or you should get it at the top of your back between your shoulder blades.


 I like that idea too.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 16, 2011)

Octa said:


> I like that idea too.


 
I know someone with a greyhound tattoo in a similar pose as your cheetah in that spot and it looks awesome.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 16, 2011)

I dunno, if I were getting something on the center of my back I'd make if facing the viewer/centered instead of something going in one direction but I'm just being nitpicky, haha.

Edit: Although mirrored cheetah ankle tattoos would be an awesome idea too.


----------



## Takun (Jul 16, 2011)

THIS THREAD IS NOW NARGLES.


----------



## Octa (Jul 16, 2011)

Skift said:


> I dunno, if I were getting something on the center of my back I'd make if facing the viewer/centered instead of something going in one direction but I'm just being nitpicky, haha.
> 
> Edit: Although mirrored cheetah ankle tattoos would be an awesome idea too.


 yeah, I'm going for something that isn't readily visible. I'm a bit obsessive when it comes to symmetry as well, but I'm really digging the idea of it being right there.
btw I effing love your Avi.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 16, 2011)

If I could tattoo an animated gif I would.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 16, 2011)

Tramp stamp. Butterfly. End of discussion.

Post discussion: I don't have a tattoo. I haven't found anything I'd like forever etched in my skin. I've thought about commissioning some tattoo line art though. But then I wouldn't know where to place it. I'm going nowhere fast.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 16, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Tramp stamp. Butterfly. End of discussion.


 
I'd rather have a tramp stamp tramp stamp.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 16, 2011)

Skift said:


> I'd rather have a tramp stamp tramp stamp.


 
(Tramp Stamp)Â²


----------



## ChaosKingX (Jul 16, 2011)

Melzi said:


> I don't think ChaosKingX  is reading this anymore, but I'd like to say to think a tattoo out fully.



First of all, I'm 23. And secondly, when I'm 44, I'll probably be working in a garage and my old lady will have her own stupid tats. I've already had time to think about my future, and being some NORP with a shallow trophy wife isn't what I want to be. Besides, I have a saying: the wreckless may not live forever, but the cautious never really live.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jul 17, 2011)

Krystal Harmonia said:


> One of the coolest tats I've ever seen is on on of my acting buddie's arm. He's diabetic, but instead of getting a bracelet or necklace or something, he got this awesome frickin' tattoo instead. It's got the red cross and two crossed needles on top of that, and all of the info needed inside them.


 
That is true genius man


----------



## Blutide (Jul 17, 2011)

Funny I see this thread, Wednesday I am seeing a tattoo artist to talk about one getting done this upcoming weekend.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jul 17, 2011)

You have anything cool in mind?


----------



## Blutide (Jul 17, 2011)

Grey Wolverine said:


> You have anything cool in mind?


 
I do but its hard to describe, its a custom symbol that I have been working on. ( once I get it done, I will post pics ) bah waiting.


----------



## Scatterbrain (Jul 17, 2011)

Here is my left arm all edited up. Ignore my hairy pits. 

Here's my husband's left arm: http://i.imgur.com/f6CE0.jpg
And the right: http://i.imgur.com/bZWQT.jpg

I have 4 separate tattoos altogether. I believe he has 12.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 17, 2011)

Scatterbrain said:


> Here is my left arm all edited up. Ignore my hairy pits.
> 
> Here's my husband's left arm: http://i.imgur.com/f6CE0.jpg
> And the right: http://i.imgur.com/bZWQT.jpg
> ...


 
Your bird tattoo is beautiful! Also, that's awesome that you have a Xolo 'sona. =D


----------



## Scatterbrain (Jul 17, 2011)

Nargle said:


> Your bird tattoo is beautiful! Also, that's awesome that you have a Xolo 'sona. =D


 
Thank you! I forgot to link my back piece, as well. http://i.imgur.com/SpD9A.jpg

A friend of mine helped me pick out the Xolo for my fursona. I finally decided on that rather than a tornjak because I like furless or nearly furless animals, dogs especially. I own a Chinese crested. Don't really plan on getting a Xolo for a few years, though.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 18, 2011)

I like your back tattoo even more. <3 birds! =3

I have considered owning a Chinese Crested, though I prefer the Powderpuff variety. They're a lot like Papillons in temperament.


----------



## Scatterbrain (Jul 18, 2011)

Strangely enough my other two tattoos have nothing to do with birds!

My crested is a lot like an Italian greyhound in her behavior. She's sensitive and low-key. Not very barky, either. It's because she's older, though. Going on six years now! I actually have never seen a powderpuff that wasn't at the breeder's though. I'd imagine they're better for cuddles.


----------



## Aden (Jul 18, 2011)

Scatterbrain said:


> Here is my left arm all edited up


 
I love the idea, and the execution is beautiful. Where did you get it done?


----------



## Scatterbrain (Jul 18, 2011)

Aden said:


> I love the idea, and the execution is beautiful. Where did you get it done?


 
When I visited LA for a week I went to Zulu Tattoos and got that done. I sent them that set to put in their portfolio but I don't believe they ever put it up. It's by Adam, whose minimal/black ink portfolio really interested me. 
http://www.zulutattoo.com/
Here's the site. Go to artists > Adam and then click to see his gallery.


----------



## Melzi (Jul 18, 2011)

ChaosKingX said:


> First of all, I'm 23. And secondly, when I'm 44, I'll probably be working in a garage and my old lady will have her own stupid tats. I've already had time to think about my future, and being some NORP with a shallow trophy wife isn't what I want to be. Besides, I have a saying: the wreckless may not live forever, but the cautious never really live.



I don't think you really read what I had to say, and just picked a few words to turn around and be mad at. Thank you for taking the time to respond though.


----------



## Lomberdia (Jul 18, 2011)

AHAHAHA! you people and your wimpy tattoos! This is for the REAL MAN!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldBk4Jo6daM
This look is bad-ass and it tells everyone, "I'm a bad-ass, do something!"


----------



## ChaosKingX (Jul 18, 2011)

Melzi said:


> I don't think you really read what I had to say, and just picked a few words to turn around and be mad at. Thank you for taking the time to respond though.



No, I get what you mean. I should think long and hard before making a permanent life decision, but it's just not a big deal to me. I didn't come from some uptight suburb like I assume you did, and honestly, I'm glad. I'd rather die than be some white collar yuppie. And I don't go after shallow sluts so I don't think a tattoo will keep me from getting laid.


----------



## Subrosa (Jul 18, 2011)

I like em, they have to mean something to you personally in my opinion. I have two, one across my shoulders and one on the right of my pelvis, I'm planning for more, just a matter of finding the time and cash to get them done.

If someone else doesn't like it fuck 'em, as long as you like it and have no regrets I don't see a problem.

also the pain is different for everyone, the one on my shoulders was annoying to get, but the one on my pelvis was ticklish as all hell and didn't hurt at all.


----------



## Ley (Jul 18, 2011)

I want so badly to have the assassin's mark on my forearm.. but I can't do that. So I'll just have it on my back. c:


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 18, 2011)

I wonder how many Harry Potter themed tattoos are out there...


----------



## SlushPuppy (Jul 19, 2011)

Octa said:


> I had this idea that it would go on top of my foot, but I'm starting to re-think that.


 
Foot tattoos may heal badly if you can't run around barefoot for about two weeks. Also because you'll be wearing socks often there's higher levels of exfoliation/rubbing and the tattoo will actually fade quickly. So unless you're into paying for many touch-ups....


----------



## Scatterbrain (Jul 19, 2011)

I forgot to post up the Fallout tattoo I got here.
http://i.imgur.com/OsKtI.jpg


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jul 20, 2011)

I love that tattoo. Vault boy is my homeboy.


----------



## Rsrallygrl (Jul 20, 2011)

I have two and both have meaning to me. However What urks me is tattoo acceptance in the work place. At my job, if we have a visible tattoo we have to cover it with clothing or they make us wear bandaids. Not like people seeing our tattoos is going to help them any less or make us less of a good worker.

On my right shoulder, black tribal butterfly. I was 18 when I got it. Symbolism: We are never fully become the butterfly until we die. Only then will all changes in our lives be complete. 







Pink Feather for Aunt Genny. My aunt was one of the best people on the planet. However she was no match for the cervical cancer that killed her. She fought her hardest and lost her battle. Instead of doing a pink ribbon, I did a pink feather because my aunt believed in the Native American relgion. It is my constant reminder to get my pap test every year.






My future tattoo, a combo of my love for subies which is also shared with my husband. If I ever stop liking them, then it will be a butterfly with stars in its wings.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 20, 2011)

Scatterbrain said:


> I forgot to post up the Fallout tattoo I got here.
> http://i.imgur.com/OsKtI.jpg



This is the best thing.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm thinking I'll want to get a tattoo when I go to university and move away from here to remember all the friends I had here. Unless they all end up going to the same place which is pretty unlikely. But the thing is I have three groups I'd want to remember; the one I grew up with, the one I survived comprehensive with and my most recent one which is the one I've gotten the closest to. However I really don't know what could sum them all up and I don't want to get three tattoos >.>


----------



## Sar (Jul 21, 2011)

Lemoncholic said:


> However I really don't know what could sum them all up and I don't want to get three tattoos >.>



Inb4 Triforce.

You could write.

*The ones I grew up with, survived with 

 and the one  I've gotten the closest to,

Are friends i will always remember

No matter what i do.*

Im no poet but that would be pretty meaningful.


----------

